# Rogers Pay As You Go Day Pass (Data) & iPhone



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

I've been using a first generation iPhone 2G on Rogers prepaid for quite some time. I barely use my cell phone and mostly keep it around for emergencies. I hardly use data because there seems to be wifi nearly every where I go. However, I notice on Rogers web site they have an option for using prepaid data with smartphones. Right now I have data completely blocked because when I first signed up, I noticed that I could just browse whatever I want (and we know the iPhone likes data, however it can get it). I blocked it to avoid the 5c/KB charges.

Rogers' web site states:



> *Day Pass Unlimited Daily Option*
> 
> A Data Day Pass is perfect if you just want to try the mobile internet or if you only browse once in a while. The Day Pass replaces the previous per KB of data option that you may have used in the past and will provide you with more cost certainty.
> 
> ...


My question is this: Has anyone tried this? Does it just automatically charge you the $2.99 when your phone tries to access data over Edge or do you have to confirm (either through a text message, a web interface in Safari (like some public wifi hotspots), or some other means)?

I'm thinking of unblocking data on my account, but I do not want to do so if the charge is automatic.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

Works just fine - Rogers will send you a text message containing a link if you try and access the internet. Clicking that link will open a confirmation page in Safari - click the Accept button and data's enabled. You'll get another text message once the 20MB or 24 hour period runs out.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the response.

And this same process repeats itself for every 24Hrs or 20MB? I.E. You have to click the link, open in Safari, and click Accept for each $2.99 charge?


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

$90 for 600 mbs in a 30 day month. Oh where can I sign up for that. Are you kidding me.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Sniper4u said:


> $90 for 600 mbs in a 30 day month. Oh where can I sign up for that. Are you kidding me.


Like I said, I have wifi the majority of the time. Paying $2.99 less than a handful of times a year is substantially less and more than suitable for quickly checking e-mail or looking something up.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

before data for pre paid iphone users was free


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

I would make sure you call them first and confirm that their smart phone plan also includes the iPhone 2G. However comment from Theseus would indicate that you can...so disregard.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

daniels said:


> before data for pre paid iphone users was free


huh?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

daniels said:


> before data for pre paid iphone users was free


misplaced modifier — before what?


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

*"unlimited" = anything but...*



JustAMacUser said:


> Rogers' web site states:


Is it just me or is anyone else getting tired of companies using the term "unlimited" to mean something other than "unlimited". In this case it's not even close. How on earth does Rogers consider 20MB to be unlimited for a 24 hour period?? Streaming some video would eat that up in a relatively short amount of time (relative to a complete 24 hour period, I mean).

I'm surprised that this issue has not come to a head. Imagine a bank offering free banking. You sign up only to receive your monthly statement with a $15 banking service fee on it. You call the bank and they say "No, free to us means $15/month."

/end of rant

n&e, m&c


----------



## luigino (Sep 1, 2006)

nice&easy said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else getting tired of companies using the term "unlimited" to mean something other than "unlimited". In this case it's not even close. How on earth does Rogers consider 20MB to be unlimited for a 24 hour period?? Streaming some video would eat that up in a relatively short amount of time (relative to a complete 24 hour period, I mean).
> 
> I'm surprised that this issue has not come to a head. Imagine a bank offering free banking. You sign up only to receive your monthly statement with a $15 banking service fee on it. You call the bank and they say "No, free to us means $15/month."
> 
> ...


You are "preaching to the choir" here. CAVEAT EMPTOR should be burned into my forehead. Like the masses, I often tend NOT to _take the time to check out *all* the fine print,_ and boy, when these companies burn you, they FRY you!!!

It's the same mind-game [sales psychology] when a store prices something for (say) $3.*99*. You _think_ you are getting a deal.* In my mind* I am paying $4.00 PLUS [ABM GST = Always Bear in Mind the Goods and Services Tax]. If the price were $3.50, in that case... I would be more inclined to feel that I am saving 50 cents on a $4.00 purchase. The one cent difference only benefits the seller, not the buyer.

Usually in the case of those little 'bargain stores' or 'electronics outlets' either they collect CASH (rounded up to the dollar, of course) ... or they 'conveniently' charge (say) $20 on your Interac, when the stated price is $19.99.

Fifty suckers _[ahem, *customers*]_ handing over 1 cent / per item / per day / per month ... go figure ...


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

JustAMacUser said:


> Like I said, I have wifi the majority of the time. Paying $2.99 less than a handful of times a year is substantially less and more than suitable for quickly checking e-mail or looking something up.


Are you sure you can't stop your iPhone to use data when you don't want it to. If you are outside of WiFi range, and your iPhone decides it wants to update something, check email, etc. you may be signing up for more than you think.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

hayesk said:


> Are you sure you can't stop your iPhone to use data when you don't want it to. If you are outside of WiFi range, and your iPhone decides it wants to update something, check email, etc. you may be signing up for more than you think.


I actually tried it this past weekend. I had Rogers remove the data block on my prepaid account (the lady on the phone thought I also wanted to add the $10 unlimited (WAP) browsing; so I had to clarify). I also had an online chat with their tech support because it wasn't working after the block was removed. They reset my account and everything was fine after that.

I disabled wifi. Any attempt to access Edge (for me, with a 2G iPhone) data resulted in being redirected to a Rogers page asking me to purchase a day pass for $2.99. I also received a text message to that effect. I could not access any data without purchasing it the day pass, despite repeated attempts.

After purchasing the day pass (20MB for $2.99) I was able to surf in Mobile Safari, use Mail, Twitterrific, the Weather app, etc. I avoided YouTube and Google Maps for obvious reasons.

The day pass lasted a full 24 hours. After that, repeated attempts to use cellular data resulted, again, in my being redirected to a Rogers page asking me to purchase a day pass (and another text message).

All this considered, this works very well for me. I don't need cellular data that often and when I do it will be useful. I should add that I checked my balance repeatedly and can confirm I have only ever been charged the $2.99 for the single time I clicked through to purchase the day pass.

For those curious: I used about 10 MB of data. I made sure to visit only iPhone-friendly or mobile-friendly sites (e.g. i.tuaw.com and i.engadget.com). Doing this I was able to read material at my leisure without really incurring a lot of data usage. Obviously visiting something like YouTube would burn through 20MB in no time (seriously though, YouTube over Edge would probably be painfully slow anyway), but I really only use my phone for e-mail and reading so it works well for me.


----------

